# Well if you can only keep 2....



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Made it down to OB for start of Red Snapper season, with two of my best friends on one of their boat. We left out of Ono Island around 6 am fished till 4:30 limited on ARS but nothing much else , can't remember the last time the water 20 miles off shore was that dirty. We caught a bobo and a trigger fish and the rest were snapper, only 1 undersized fish and after our first number we really worked to fill out the limit. Still great day weather and seas were good and of course the company was a hoot, my friends and I started deepsea fishing together in the early 70's and just freaking love it. I managed to get my biggest ARS to date and another very nice one ...if you can only keep two..get two big ones...we cleaned them at Sportsman Marina and if there are nicer folks around OB I have yet to meet them, first class operation IMHO. While we were cleaning fish a gentleman next to us was cleaning a mess of scamp and grouper and I didn't catch his name but he was a retired charter captain from OB, nice fellow very knowledgeable he took one look at the first snap we put on the table and said that is 32 inches and weighs around 21lb pounds he was right on the money, the biggest one we had he told his friends that is a old and big fish it might go 30lbs..he asked a friend to get a scale they had on their boat...fish was 37 inches 27 lbs.. I was thinking of course it was just big...anyway great trip hope to get back soon.
Larger fish is first pic...I hope.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice fish


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Studs


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if your're happy and you know it, clap your hands.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good fish


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

2 gooduns!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big ole sows....Congrats!!! I'll take as many bo bos as I can catch too!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Jason, are you eating em or using them for bait?


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice catches, good job!


----------



## Cooler full (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice snappers! How deep was y’all fishing?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice ones !


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Cooler full said:


> Nice snappers! How deep was y’all fishing?


Those 2 were in 85-90ft caught on whole cigar minnows.


----------

